# Ahhh - Spiders !!!



## Mrs I (Feb 29, 2008)

This big girl crawled out from under my mums car in my driveway last night.

When hubby was trying to escort it into the garden hundreds of babies jumped off its back.

Have a close look, they are all there in this picture.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## dames1978 (Feb 29, 2008)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr would want that thing popping up from your windscreen


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 29, 2008)

How cute..what a great pic to.
Lol


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 29, 2008)

Have to say i didnt take the picture, hubby did, i wasnt getting that close.

Can do lizards, can do snakes, but not too good with spiders, lol..

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Lozza (Feb 29, 2008)

ewww look at them all, its crawling with babies
I hate spiders *shivers* - not something I would want to find near my house/car


----------



## Brettix (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice little wolf spider,great pic.


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 29, 2008)

Brettix isn't it a Rabid wolf Spider?..


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 29, 2008)

how cute


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 29, 2008)

itsa wolf alright


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 29, 2008)

I just thought it was a huntsman.... are they the same thing ?

I have no idea but..

It was very big!!

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 29, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I just thought it was a huntsman.... are they the same thing ?
> 
> I have no idea but..
> 
> ...



No rabid wolfs tend to be a Bit biger lol


----------



## venus (Feb 29, 2008)

What a lovely looking spider, and a good mum carrying around all those babies. lol

I can handle spiders, its moths I dont like, those really big ones. *runs off screaming*


----------



## the_tsar (Feb 29, 2008)

*Little Factoide*

Just a little factoide about this spider,

Apparently the hairs on the wolf spiders back has little knobs on it so the young spiders can hold themselves on Mums back when she is running about.

Looks like those pics in the Army where you have 50 troops on the back of a tank.

Nice pic...........so I saved it 4 me


----------



## Bluemchen (Feb 29, 2008)

*Scared of spiders? Check this out*

Mmmhh, there seem to be many people who don't like spiders... Don't understand why. I limmediately fell in love withthis one when I found it!

Bluemchen


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 29, 2008)

My picture is my screen saver at the moment.

Trying to count all those babies is like trying to sort out the jar of 100's and 1000's...

Might take a while, lol...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Rocket (Feb 29, 2008)

That's disgusting. I too would rather deal with snakes and anything, anything BUT Spiders!!!


----------



## ytamarin (Feb 29, 2008)

Great pic! I wonder if mum counted them all when they hopped back on her back after being scared away??


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 29, 2008)

Those spiders make me feel queasy


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 29, 2008)

Ages ago when i needed a babysitter........ found one of those momma's in the kitchen and told the babysitter who squealed and tried to brush it outside with a broom, but as soon as she touched it all the babies started running everywhere. That was a scarey sight!

Here is a pic of our fly catcher... sorry camera isnt working properly, if u know what it is let me know....


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 29, 2008)

sry, i should attach the photos, hmmmm

pray matis too..... he is twice the size of lenny my spiny tailed gecko. :shock:


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 29, 2008)

That's a orb weaver. Nice mantid I don't find many of them Here...


----------



## LennytheGecko (Feb 29, 2008)

arrrrr..... wicked. His web is huge! In the first pic u can see all the flies he has soo far. That is the reason he is welcome in my backyard.
Are there any real bugs in the matrix snakeman112?


----------



## HoffOff (Feb 29, 2008)

Ha Yeah HEAPS lol i gotta change that


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 29, 2008)

gahhhhhhhh yucky


----------



## Jozz (Feb 29, 2008)

venus said:


> What a lovely looking spider, and a good mum carrying around all those babies. lol
> 
> I can handle spiders, its moths I dont like, those really big ones. *runs off screaming*


 
Haha, me too! It's the powdery groseness!

Very cool Pic Taryn! Thats the stuff nightmares are made of eh


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 29, 2008)

That Golden orb is awesome . Mine laid an egg sack and then died ,when the bubs hatched none of them stuck around i was so disappointed. We ended up with a St Andrews cross in the front but the birds got it. We still have heaps of garden orbs or Wheel weavers and in decent sizes too. Plenty of wolfies around here including a nice burrowing Grey one, could be a trapdoor though not quite sure.Love the spiders they are necessary for a healthy and functioning ecosystem.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 29, 2008)

Woh..I love spiders...but when I'm eating (like now)... that's kinda gross.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 29, 2008)

A friend had this one the other night.......

View attachment 44404


IsK


----------



## Hickson (Feb 29, 2008)

I've posted them before, but not for a while.

Note: these are not mine, the pics were taken from a spider discussion forum in the US.














Hix


----------



## Chappy (Feb 29, 2008)

Yucky Yucky Yucky!!!! Spiders are not my cup of tea and i wont go near them unless i have to !!!!

Great Pics though


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 2, 2008)

Look at the size of that thing:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:.
Like to look at them but dont know about having one as a pet.


----------



## dunmovin (Mar 2, 2008)

*Wolf spider*

We had a nice wolf spider in the house for a while . In this photo she was sitting on my horse saddle , which has a blue covering on it ........Thanks god I had a cover on my saddle , as after the photo her babies were running loose lol

We don't mind the spiders in the house , keeps the bug population down lol


----------



## Macee (Mar 2, 2008)

When I move out of my parents house, im getting a Goliath Tarantula (not my pic found on Google)


----------



## Paliadon (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice, I love tarantulas. The Kuranda Venom Zoo sells them for a good price. Not sure on the Goliaths though.


----------



## falcon69 (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry but you wont be getting a goliath,unless of course you get one without telling anyone as they are a exotic tarantula,try looking into one our species of aussie tarantulas,like the sarina or crasspies..


----------



## Macee (Mar 4, 2008)

I know =[


----------

